# Premie goat kids help!



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

New Doe just had twin bucks. According to owner she was put with buck Oct 1 to Dec 1. If she got bred first day then babies are 10? Days early. They're small. I have them in a box with a hair dryer to warm them. Put a couple drops colostrum in mouth to perk them up. What do i do now? They squirm but Dont stand. 
Also Doe laid down had couple contractions had a bubble come out like another kid. Bubble popped now she isn't doing anything. Should I check her for another kid?


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I don't have advice for the kids, but I would check the doe to see if she still has another kid.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I can't help with the babies, but you can "bounce" the doe to see if you feel any more kids in there. Or you can go in and check. You DO want to be sure she's all done!


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

There is a lot of helpful info about helping a preemie kid on this thread--http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/emergency-please-help-preemie-baby-183386/


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

She felt empty when I picked her up to milk her. But who knows. The bubble thing was strange. She has what looks like placenta hanging out but it has a small bubble on it like its another sack. Will go out and check her. How far should I go into her before I feel a kid?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Probably up to your elbow. The kids need colostrum. I'd also give them B Complex and BoSe orally.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Having a bubble hanging off of the placenta is normal.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Well the part that got me is she had the small bubble then a big one. Then it popped. 

Went to the vet. They tube fed the 1 lbs boy then gave sub q fluids. I Dont think his temp was high enough when they tubed him. It was 98. The other baby is trying to nurse and stand. He got maybe 1 ounce of colostrum. Mom was ultrasounded then x-rays. No more babies. She did expel placenta. 

Babies are in a box with warm air. 1 lbs boy is on heating pad and covered in a blanket. They want me to tube feed him but Im not sure about it


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

This is one pound boy









This is the other one


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Well both the boys have pooed. The smaller one has a lot. He's peed also I think. He has a tiny bit of a suckle reflex but he doesn't do anything if I put milk in his mouth. Im too chicken to tube feed him.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He will not make it if he doesn't get milk. They are cute!


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

He got tube fed a little milk at the vets and I just tube fed him again. He's still pretty lethargic though. Cries and squirms when you move him but sleeps if you leave him alone. 
Cuddos to me though. First time I've tube fed anything. Wasn't going to but decided it was best for him and I didn't have much to loose.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good for you. It isn't as bad as you think. I hope he does well for you.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Yea its not horrible. Im just scared it would go into his lungs. Just tube fed him again. He's still alive but lethargic. Not really trying to stand or do anything unless I instigate it.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

This is the little guy in question. I keep him propped up with towels/blanket. He does have a bit of a suckle reflex now.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Well the little guy passed away last night. Just when I thought he was doing really well. His brother is doing pretty good


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Aw man, I'm so sorry


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Aww. So sad. Glad the other one is well though!


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I took the little guy out to see mom this afternoon. She licked and talked to him but wouldnt let him nurse until i put her on the stand. He nursed with my help. I offered a bottle after but he didnt seem to want it. Maybe i can get mom to take him in a few days.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Big concern with him though. He seemed constipated when. He pooped at like 2 am. Hasnt pooped since but hes also been walking around and i do have dogs... Bleck! Should i do an enema?


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

I don't think an enema would hurt anything. If he doesn't need it, it should not cause harm. I would just warm water with a bit of mineral oil or I've used vegetable oil in a pinch. Lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, do an enema.



So sorry for the loss.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Little dude is still doing good. Im having to give an enema a couple times a day as he is still not pooping on his own.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I wonder if something is genetically not right. Maybe take him to the vet to see what may be happening in case.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

How's the baby?


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

He is good. Eating well. Did poop on his own this am.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:dance: Good to hear.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Little guy is pooping on his own still. I have a chance to buy a doeling from a doe i raised and sold who was born about 3 weeks ago. Thinking it may be good for this guy to have a buddy. 
When should i have hay and water out for this guy? He will be 1 week tomorrow


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

So Wrigley is a month old. Thinking i need to start him on cocci prevention but no idea what to use. Reading threads on here just made me more confused. Im trying to avoid the vets office. Ive already spent $500 at that place for these two. Figured id ask here before starting new thread


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can use Baycox.


----------

